# bark busters



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anyone used them before? A friend recommend them to me and said that they have made a huge difference for her and her dog.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

That's good . Three out of ten.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The bark buster only hurts my ears. My little girl is a yapper, she is doing loads better but mostly I just quietly tell her no and removing her, since she is able to calm down quicker these days I am introducing a toy, when she starts yapping I throw the monkey and say get your monkey. This worked for Yogi, he did not yap he was a jumper and did woo woo's.

My neighbors have a pitbull that has been debarked but it still barks all the time, they have something that goes off when I go to my side door, its really high pitched and it seems to have a wide range. The dog still barks, its left in the garge day and night and taken out three times a day.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> The bark buster only hurts my ears. My little girl is a yapper, she is doing loads better but mostly I just quietly tell her no and removing her, since she is able to calm down quicker these days I am introducing a toy, when she starts yapping I throw the monkey and say get your monkey. This worked for Yogi, he did not yap he was a jumper and did woo woo's.
> 
> My neighbors have a pitbull that has been debarked but it still barks all the time, they have something that goes off when I go to my side door, its really high pitched and it seems to have a wide range. The dog still barks, its left in the garge day and night and taken out three times a day.


Robbie, I think Ivy is talking about the dog training company?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Dave, had no idea they have a training company named bark busters.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Does the company employ positive reinforcement techniques in training? That would be important to me as our Havs don't need to be put into an Alpha Roll or similar techniques.

Robbie: I like your distraction technique. I will try that on my barker, Buffy. 

"This worked for Yogi, he did not yap he was a jumper and did woo woo's."

Please, what are "woo woo's?" A sound that Yogi makes - like a hound? LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

StarrLhasa said:


> Does the company employ positive reinforcement techniques in training? That would be important to me as our Havs don't need to be put into an Alpha Roll or similar techniques.
> 
> Robbie: I like your distraction technique. I will try that on my barker, Buffy.
> 
> ...


They supposedly do. But I'm not impressed with the ones I've talked to. Won't get into it.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

The most important thing about training not to bark is to substitute what you DO want them to do ( ie - don't bark, chew this toy instead).


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Woo Woos are a happy bark many of our Hav's do and yes on the end it sounds like a hound.


----------

